# Ford Rangers & Plowing



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

I just purchased my 2001 4.0 V6 SOHC 4X4 Ford Ranger and have a Snow-Way plow system on my To-Do list. I have done extensive research on using Rangers to plow and found overall not a bad idea..... Take it easy on the tranny and don't slam into things going 15 mph and your all right.

Snow-Way spec sheets says put a 18" on it but I REALLY want to go with the 24" series. According to a Snow-Way Rep., some owners have put the 24" on them without problems.

Anyone out there put a Snow-Way on a Ranger and how did it perform. I read a thread regarding (Timbrens), is this something I should install? I looked at the front end of my Ranger and it doesn't have any springs, just a shock and torsion bar. How do you beef something like that up?

Any help is appreciated!

P.S. - I wanted a F-350 but have to wait a few years for the BIZ to grow yet. I want to make this Ranger do "ALL IT CAN DO" until then. It pulls my 3000# trailer like nothing and the 4.0’s have a lot of SNOT!


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Check the front axle weight. I have found that most manufacturers are careful not to overrate things. I think that it can probably handle it without a problem. Those snoways are pretty light.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

I'd go with the Series 24 rather than the Series 18. I don't think you can get downpressure on the 18 and you definately want that. SnoWay is a fine plow but too light to clean good without downpressure.


----------



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

*Feed Back*

Thanks for the feedback! I'll let everyone in this thread know how it all works out.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

We use a 99 ranger with a 6'9" meyer plow on a fisher MM system. The load boosters are a must. Change the fluid in the tranny 2x a year, before and after the plowing season. We lost reverse this spring after a heavy winter of plowing, and we use low range alot. So the tranny is a very weak link. The truck had 38K on it when reverse went.
But overall the truck pushes pretty good, and no front end issues yet.
Dino


----------



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

*Thanks Dino!!!*

Just from driving this Ranger for the last 600 miles tells me why the tranny goes out. You literally have to wait 1-3 seconds before you step on the gas after changing gears. I have the manual tranny with O/D and it takes a few seconds for the gears to engage. My Ford Contour did the same thing....slow to engage. You can feel and almost hear it click in and it seems weak just on how it feels. 
I really wish someone would make a small truck like this that has some strength to it! All mid-size and smaller trucks are almost weaker then cars if you will..... My 1999 Contour pulled this trailer (power wise) better then this Ranger with almost 2.0 cubic inches of more power in the Ranger. Don't get me wrong, Rangers are known to last and work hard but todays trucks sure are not what they used to be. ANY OF THEM

Dino, I don't know if you had reverse go out because of shifting, then stepping on it right away but I bet that had something to do with it. What type of BOOSTERS did you install?

Thanks and happy plowing..........AFTER we finish our job across the lake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

We installed timbren load boosters front and rear. We have a tailgate spreader we mount on the truck fro walks and small out of the way lots.
I agree with you regarding the delay when shifteing, I advised the driver of that when we first got the ranger.
That is the same tranny that was used in the last generation of Explorers, so it has a more car like feel to it.
Another thing to watch is the front brake pads, change them every 20-23K. Front rotors are very expensive.
Dino


----------

